# Farm Boy #53



## Jack (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone
As some of you know I have been working on Jerry Howells "Farm Boy" IC engine for the last several months. Well I finally got it to run so I thought that I would try to post a video.
Thanks

Jack


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice work! :bow:
The camera's frame rate does interesting things in that video.. if it were mine, I'd try to match the engine RPM. :big:


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 17, 2009)

What Vernon said, great engine :bow: :bow:
Rob


----------



## Maryak (Jul 17, 2009)

Jack,

Congratulations - a magnificent engine. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like you got it back together and running again. Good job Jack

Jim


----------



## rake60 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very Nice Jack! :bow:

Rick


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jul 17, 2009)

Great engine Jack, and a great video. I too like the way you got the engine speed so close to the camera frame rate, It really shows off the hit and miss control of engine speed. Great job! Thm:
Dave


----------



## putputman (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice smooth running engine Jack. Sounds great too.


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a very nice piece of work Jack. It's one thing to build something from castings but the amount of work that goes into scratch building is threefold. 
gbritnell


----------



## rudydubya (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice Jack.  :bow:  Great to see it running so well, and I really enjoyed following along with your progress.

Rudy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 18, 2009)

I knew that grass looked familiar. Missouri! I was born in Neosho. High School in Waynesville. Spent some time in Columbia. Met my 'best friend' in Springfield.

Great engine. Great job. I've been getting pretty interested in this particular type for some time.

On another thread I had to expose my ignorance and ask what the thingie's were on the one flywheel...okay...it's the governor.

I will expose myself further and ask, "What is that on the other flywheel?".


----------



## black85vette (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice! 

I had thought at one time I might restore an actual farm engine, but storage space being at a premium a model of one might work out better.

I see some gears behind the flywheel. Did you have to make the gears? What was the most difficult part of the build? I am fortunate to have access to a professional machinist and his shop for anything I can't handle at home. This looks like it would be a real challenge and learning experience for me.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 5, 2009)

Well that's partly good news for me. The electronics part is a piece of cake. Been doing that since 1968. The gears will be an entirely new skill to learn. I am thinking; do the gears first and when they are done start buying materials and making the rest.


----------



## black85vette (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't get this one out of my mind. May just have to jump in and give it a go. I have watched the video repeatedly.

Have never not done anything of this difficulty and no IC engines yet. How are the plans? Complete and clear? Assume you know something or can do it all?


----------



## BMyers (Aug 20, 2009)

great engine. hit n miss are my fav. :bow:


----------

